# Ante Ćorić



## ralf (3 Luglio 2015)

Nome: Ante Ćorić
Ruolo: Trequartista
Data di nascita: 14/04/1997
Luogo di nascita: Zagabria (Croazia)
Altezza: 177 cm
Piede: Destro







Ante Ćorić è uno dei più grandi talenti emergenti del calcio europeo. In Croazia lo paragonano ad alcuni grandi campioni del passato come Zvonimir Boban e Robert Prosinecki, mentre nel resto dell’Europa alcuni top club sono pronti a darsi battaglia pur di accaparrarsi i suoi servigi; Chelsea, Bayern Monaco, Barcellona, Milan e Roma, sono da tempo sulle tracce del ragazzo.
Ćorić è tecnicamente un giocatore eccezionale, è un trequartista creativo, dotato di un notevole controllo di palla che gli permette di effettuare dribbling, finte e veroniche in spazi strettissimi; è veloce e spesso difficilmente arginabile anche per difensori molto più esperti di lui. Utilizza principalmente il piede destro, infatti, oltre a ricoprire la zona di trequarti, tende spesso anche ad allargarsi sulla corsia sinistra per arrivare più facilmente alla conclusione con il suo piede preferito.


----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2015)




----------



## diavolo (3 Luglio 2015)

In un'intervista disse di essere un tifoso del Milan


----------



## Sanchez (3 Luglio 2015)

La Croazia è sempre una fucina di talenti, peschi quasi sempre bene


----------



## The P (4 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Nome: Ante Ćorić
> Ruolo: Trequartista
> Data di nascita: 14/04/1997
> Luogo di nascita: Zagabria (Croazia)
> ...



Questo mi sembra fortissimo. Sarebbe una scommessa da fare immediatamente.


----------



## ralf (5 Luglio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Questo mi sembra fortissimo. Sarebbe una scommessa da fare immediatamente.


Corić, Balić e Halilović preso l'estate scorsa dal Barca sono il futuro.


----------



## ralf (22 Dicembre 2015)

In Spagna lo danno vicino al Real Madrid . Qui un video con le sue migliori giocate del 2015.


----------



## Victorss (22 Dicembre 2015)

Questo sembra davvero fortissimo..mi ricorda un po Ricardino..


----------

